# Datacard SP35 the printer cannot identify the ribbon installed ( PR-01738 )



## sushi2051 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello all,
I turn to you for help regarding the printer Datacard Sp35 have about 3 years, the problem is that the printer does not know what the tape is inserted, when I buy a new ribbon machine does about 100 prints and then at some point anymore to recognize the ribbon and buy again new contribution history repeats itself, no longer recognize the printer ribbon showing the error "the cannon printer ribbon installed identyfity the PR-01738", and then print that was inserted as a black ribbon, is about 50% of the ribbons is unused. I assume the original machine ribbon 250 or 500, the drivers are the latest in the printer and the computer, or someone might know how to solve this problem, please help.:4-dontkno


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

If you are using ribbons made by Canon, that may be why you are having the problem. Use only ribbons made by the Datacard manufacturer: Supplies - Other Consumables


----------



## sushi2051 (Jun 24, 2011)

I use only ribbons made by the Datacard manufacturer, unless they are fakes, the problem appeared after updating fireware in the machine, before there was such a problem ...


----------



## TulsaBiz (Aug 15, 2011)

They have a new firmware, I would update again and install the latest driver. Both are easy to find here:
Support | TulsaBiz.net

There are alot of knock off datacard ribbons, which cause similar problems. IDwholsaler.com and CDW are known to sell Datacard knockoffs. Go through 
Support | TulsaBiz.net
or MidWestIDSolutions.com , both are auth resellers.


----------

